# Dalle tft



## tous-les-ex (25 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour, 
Je me demande si il serait possible de changer la dalle tft de mon ibook par une dalle de powerbook g4 dont la résolution est bien meilleure ?
Qui se serait penché sur le problême ?et connaitrait la connectique du powerbook pour la partie tft nappe et nappe carte mère ?
Merci.
jb


----------



## Tox (26 Novembre 2005)

Je me suis posé la même question et d'après ce que j'ai lu et vu, il y a trois problèmes :
1. Le prix de la dalle rend l'opération carrément inintéressante d'un point de vue consommateur.
2. La connectique peut varier d'un PB à un autre, selon la date de fabrication et le fournisseur de la dalle. Le problème doit être le même pour les iBook.
3. Les nouvelles dalles des PB 12" sont aussi mauvaises ou presque que celle de l'iBook.

Moralité, il vaut mieux attendre les prochains iBook 12" (13" ?) qui seront certainement largement supérieurs à toute la gamme Apple portable 12" en terme d'affichage (ce n'est pas difficile). Si ce n'est pas le cas, je finirais par croire qu'Apple fait tout son possible pour obtenir les pires dalles LCD de petites tailles...


----------



## tous-les-ex (26 Novembre 2005)

Je me demande si il y a pour ces dales une spécificité mac, ou est ce que les dalles de la gamme pc seraient utilisables ?  mis à part la connectique, bien sur, mais il doit bien exister des brochages quelquepart....


----------



## Tox (27 Novembre 2005)

tous-les-ex a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande si il y a pour ces dales une spécificité mac, ou est ce que les dalles de la gamme pc seraient utilisables ? mis à part la connectique, bien sur, mais il doit bien exister des brochages quelquepart....



Si j'ai bien compris ce que j'ai lu à l'époque, la spécificité est liée à la connectique de l'écran et peut varier avec le fournisseur de dalles. Et je n'ai pour l'instant pas trouvé de documentation concernant cette ou ces connectiques...


----------



## tous-les-ex (27 Novembre 2005)

Le premier qui trouve informe tout le monde, alors, mais d'aprés ce que j'ai entendu, ça ne serait pas si compliqué que ça....
Au fait, qu'est ce qui te fait dire que les dalles apple g4 800, par exemple sont mauvaises ?


----------



## vincmyl (27 Novembre 2005)

Si jamais je devais changer la dalle de mon Alu, aurais je la nouvelle dalle?


----------



## Tox (27 Novembre 2005)

tous-les-ex a dit:
			
		

> Le premier qui trouve informe tout le monde, alors, mais d'aprés ce que j'ai entendu, ça ne serait pas si compliqué que ça....
> Au fait, qu'est ce qui te fait dire que les dalles apple g4 800, par exemple sont mauvaises ?



Je ne dis pas qu'elles sont mauvaises, mais le seul moyen que j'aie trouvé pour m'en procurer une était de la prendre dans un commerce on-line de matériels électroniques reconditionné. Donc va savoir si tu toucheras un pixel mort, combien de temps cette dalle a déjà fonctionné, etc. Sans parler de cette fameuse connectique... En outre, je ne suis pas certain que le rétro-éclairage soit inclus avec la dalle. Bref, il s'agit d'une bidouille qui pourrait devenir très rapidement onéreuse ; ce qui m'a découragé, sachant que le reproche que j'adresse à mon écran concerne uniquement l'uniformité des couleurs (pas de pixel décédé par exemple).


----------

